# Photo missing



## chrisdenny (Jul 30, 2014)

Being new to Lightroom I have clearly done something catastrophically wrong, but have no idea what it might be. Photos I have sent from Lightroom to Photoshop CC to process and subsequently saving back to Lightroom in Tif format are then vanishing when I next switch on. There is an image but it is the unprocessed RAW (or Jpeg format, depending which camera I used) that I am getting. When I try and look at the saved Tif version I get a message saying 'photo missing'. Has anyone else experienced this. Most frustrating. Fortunately I have also been saving to a separate folder not in Lightroom so I still have processed images I am then putting into Aperture. 
Any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Lightroom and Photoshop will manage your inventory for you if you use the Edit In Function. 

Lightroom does not store images, but instead catalogs a reference to the location in the LR database.  If you move rename or delete the image using Finder or any other app, then LR will see a mismatch between the path stored in the catalog and the lack of an image at the end of that path when traced through the file system.  LR will reports such mismatches as "missing".

I'm not certain how you interface LR with PS but it you use the Edit-In function,  LR will pass the RAW image and the LR Adjustments to PS (if you have compatible ACR versions). PS will create and catalog a TIFF file of the result in the same folder as the original and it will appear in that folder in the LR Folder panel when you return control to LR.  If you don't use Finder to move this file, it will be there until you delete or move it using the LR Folder panel.  

You are not stating why you are putting the derivative into Aperture, but Aperture is not necessary for any work flow. And this includes your iCloud Photostream.   You might want to take a look at John Beardworth's article on Migrating from Aperture to LR. 
http://lightroomsolutions.com/articles/migrating-from-aperture-to-lightroom-where-do-i-begin/


----------



## chrisdenny (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for that. I will explore further. Aperture is the system I have been using ever since I had a Mac so all my photos are currently stored within in and I am using it as a back-up until I get the hang of lightroom - also the i-cloud features mean I can view stuff on my ipad and Macbook Air.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2014)

Sevenhats said:


> Thanks for that. I will explore further. Aperture is the system I have been using ever since I had a Mac so all my photos are currently stored within in and I am using it as a back-up until I get the hang of lightroom - also the i-cloud features mean I can view stuff on my ipad and Macbook Air.


If you have LightroomMobile, you can bypass the iCloud Photostream completely. 

I use the LR AutoImport feature in conjunction with Photostream2Folder to bypass iPhoto/Aperture completely to get photos from my iCloud iDevices into LR  I turn on iPhoto just long enough to have it send the contents of the iPhoto AutoImport folder (inside the iPhoto package) to the iCloud Photostream.  I am hopeful that I can bypass that in the future using LrM

At present, LrM only syncs with one computer at a time so I am unable to share my iMac master LR stuff with my rMBP except through iCloud and Photostream2Folder.


----------

